# my new cuvier dwarf



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

he is gorgeous!! may i ask where from?


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> he is gorgeous!! may i ask where from?


im from ireland a mate of mine was wanting to move her so i took her


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

wow she's lovely, is she aggressive? she almost looks sweet and innocent in the first photo :lol2: in the rest she looks evil!


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> wow she's lovely, is she aggressive? she almost looks sweet and innocent in the first photo :lol2: in the rest she looks evil!


aggressive dont come close my spec is like a puppy compared to her


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i love it . i cant wait to get one of these guys


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

That is beautiful bud, my cuviers is snappy as hell, hates being handled, goes on hunger strike for weeks after handling, just the way cuviers are though, speccies on the other hand tolerate the handling and are far more placid


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice one mate. Nice to have a fellow cuvier keeper on rfuk from IRE, I'm prob not too far from ya. Is it male or female? I was waiting a good while to get a pair. Both surgically sexed from different batches, very unnoticable and done very professionally. 
Sending pm.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been after a pair of these CDC for ages and can't even get a sniff of one here where i'm located. Does anyone know of anyone breeding them or wanting to sell? Awsome creatures, really adore them. I currently have a Nile crocodile and a spectacle caiman along with a pair of American alligators.


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Nice one mate. Nice to have a fellow cuvier keeper on rfuk from IRE, I'm prob not too far from ya. Is it male or female? I was waiting a good while to get a pair. Both surgically sexed from different batches, very unnoticable and done very professionally.
> Sending pm.


been told its a female


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

stunning thats whati want to get have you some pics of set up and info on whats needed for dwa for one thanks


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

shrek said:


> stunning thats whati want to get have you some pics of set up and info on whats needed for dwa for one thanks


i dont know anything about dwa requirements as i live in rep ireland we can keep whatever we want:2thumb:


----------



## binkybear13 (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful caiman. I have one that is 20". I get him our regulary and he just sits on the couch with me and watches tv. They are truly fun little characters.


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> i dont know anything about dwa requirements as i live in rep ireland we can keep whatever we want:2thumb:


 you are so lucky wish we could i am soooo jealous she i gorgeous


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

very nice m8:2thumb:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Wicked,looks soo cute lol apart from the little sharp teeth ahah.


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

:gasp: jealous!!!!! i will own a pair of these one day!!!


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very Nice, it just makes me want to sort my dwa lisence out!!!!


----------

